# Halloween appetizers



## Adventure cook (Oct 12, 2019)

Want to make Halloween meathead made with cocktail sausages.  The recipe didn't say anything about cooking them and I have never eaten them without cooking them. The recipe suggested serving with BBQ sauce and not big fan.  Other sauces ?   What do think?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!   

Maybe a Mexican style sauce, or a Buffalo type sauce?  These are things I see those served with sometimes.


----------



## Adventure cook (Oct 12, 2019)

Do you think serving right from package would be ok?  
The package  says they are fully cooked.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 12, 2019)

It would probably be safe, but you still might want to heat them up in a sauce.  While some people eat things like that cold, the fat leaves an unpleasant coating in the mouth, IMO.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

I've eaten them cold before. In fact, if I have them in the fridge, I can't stop snacking on them [emoji38] A traditional sauce is equal parts chili sauce and grape jelly - sweet and savory with a little heat. Pork is great with all kinds of fruits, so another jam or jelly, like cherry or blackberry, would also work. Or a chutney would be nice.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 13, 2019)

Adventure cook said:


> *** make Halloween meathead made with cocktail sausages.***



Welcome to DC!  

I've never heard of Halloween meathead -  What do they look like?  I love to make Halloween food for the grands'

Description or picture please?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2019)

I think it's a fairly new thing. Here's a sampling of designs.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 13, 2019)

LOL...  LOVE IT!  Thanks GG 

Gonna research right now!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2019)

Ohhhhh, I didn't realize that's what it was. A friend made one of those for a Halloween party. She hasn't had a Halloween party in about a decade, so it was a while ago.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2019)

Lol, I guess it's not as new as I thought [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Lol, I guess it's not as new as I thought [emoji38]


That friend is very creative. She is a professional handicrafter. She may come up with the idea herself. She is also a HUGE fan of Halloween. They do amazing Halloween decorations, inside and outside their house.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 14, 2019)

too funny,  talked with my daughter in Edmonton.  They've been doing it for years.  Tehy too are huge Halloween buffs.


----------



## kenmiller (Oct 14, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I think it's a fairly new thing. Here's a sampling of designs.
> View attachment 37012



Ohh thats terrific and haunted too. I like it.


----------

